# Dog training



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys I need some help. How do you train a lab to retrieve a goose? I am new and I have a 1 1/2 year old black lab male and female and I want to get the female to retrieve but not sure how. Also please include what I will need

Thanks
Paytyn


----------



## cody nelson (Jan 21, 2013)

Start buy getting a dokkens deadfowl goose dummy. That should help with getting the dog used to lifting a heavier object. Then when the season comes around start using a goose you harvested, so they can get used to the weight and the awkwardness. also try to get the dog really amped up when throwing so there excited to want and pick it up. Hope this helps


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

Any good hunting dog should be force fetched, it's the foundation that you need for everything else in retriever training.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Pdodson10 said:


> Hey guys I need some help. How do you train a lab to retrieve a goose? I am new and I have a 1 1/2 year old black lab male and female and I want to get the female to retrieve but not sure how. Also please include what I will need
> 
> Thanks
> Paytyn


I would suggest getting either training vids or books for training your lab. There are several out there it is a matter of personal choice. I like Evan Graham's Smartworks series. I found these very easy to understand and they take you from puppy to advanced training. Getting your lab to retrieve a goose is like everything else. I force fetch my dogs, so then it is just a physical obstacle they have to overcome to get the goose. Training with the Doken goose helps, but an actual goose is best. It will be difficult for them at first, a completely different animal from ducks and dummies. The dog will molest the goose for awhile until it learns the tricks of picking and carrying it. I usually run smaller labs, 60-70 lbs or so, and they have a tough time at first, but when the neck strength and technique match it is no issue. I currently have a 105 lb'er and she has no problem, but she is a beast. For my smaller females they just taught themselves to flip the bird and carry it by the back plate. Good luck!


----------

